# Speedy processing for Australian visas for international students



## harikiran (Mar 4, 2011)

i have completed my masters by course work which is of 3 semesters. I want to be in Australia. can i apply for elicos to improve my skills?


----------



## AdamK (Oct 4, 2010)

It is a great news. We have experienced quicker student visa processing too. Could you please post here the link of the Student Visa Programme report? Probably some details can be interesting form many visitors.


----------



## Shikha (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello friends in the world: nGreetings! n nI firstly studied 8 subjects of MPA at University of Balarat. And after that I had credit transferred from UB to JCU. I got 6 credits out of 8( those I did from UB). With 6 (credited) and 6 studied at JCU, I have just completed my MPA from JCU with 12 CPA approved subjects. I did this in 4 semesters (UB COE: 16 March 2009 started and on the JCU COE 31 Dec 2010 course ended. I am in a great fear and funk that I won’t be eligible for permanent residency in Australia upon Australian Study Requirement. Is this true? Please help me with these 16 months and 92 weeks conditions. n nShikha n


----------

